# Guns on the boat



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Saw someones post with a rattlesnake swimming thru the water, and I have caught some HUGE alligator snapping turtles on trot lines in east river. So with all these varmits anyone carry a gun ? I thought about it, but I know that the salt water would play hell on any gun I take.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking about gettingsome kindofwater proofplasitic case to keep one in. That's the same reason I don't want to take one of mine on the boat, I'm afraidI'll get salt water on it.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I carry my 40 cal. every where I go. Salt will not hurt it if(the gun)it is well oiled and cleaned. As far as shooting a snake in the water it would depend on where I was and what was around me. A paddle to the head would work just as well.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Carry a gun on your boat for your protection..... Not to kill a snake or any other creature just for fun!!!:nonono


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Seal a meal your gun.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i gotta agree, why in the heck would you shoot a rattlesnake? a stick, paddle, gaff, even a slingshot! i gotta admit i carry wherever i go, but firearms are a bit of an overkill for such small stuff. on the gator comment; they usually tend to stay as far away from you as they can, unless you going for a swim where you shouldn't be. in wich case, having firepower never hurts. them bicuit eaters got some silly tendencies.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

almost always have a pistol on the boat. never know when pirates will try to get us. but i agree a paddle is well more than enough.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Never leave home without it. :usaflag


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Unless the boat says CG on the side I have them outgunned.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

If your worried about corrosion the popular Remington 870 12guage shotgun comes in a corrosion resitant finish specifically for use on the water. Called the Marine Magnum.

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model_870/model_870_marine_magnum.asp


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_If anyone is interested, I am a dealer for Pelican Case. They are water proof, dust proof, probably one of the best storage cases around. They also have a life time warranty. Take a look at the following link, http://www.pelican.com/case_category.php?CaseSize=%&New=%, and let me know which one you might be interested in and I will get you some good pricing._


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

We have one of those pelican cases, thats where the .357 ,camera and cellphones stay at. Those cases are really nice.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Those Pelican cases are badass thats what our phones, wallets and weaponsstay in when we are on the boat. Like someone else said your gun should be fine on the boat even in saltwater just give it a good cleaning and oil every now and then.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Always Always Always...but not for Snakes, Pelicans and Aligators.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, dummy (me) question time. Do you need a carry permit tohave a loaded pistol on the boat, or is that covered by the new home defense law???? Any other restrictions? Thanks!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (9/11/2008)*OK, dummy (me) question time. Do you need a carry permit tohave a loaded pistol on the boat, or is that covered by the new home defense law???? Any other restrictions? Thanks!


Same thing as located in your vehicle and here is a synopsis. Also, do not transfer the weapon on plain view from your vehicle to the boat. And do not hide it on your person without a CWP. Have it encased in a box before you transport it to the boat.

Florida Statutes specify that all firearms in vehicles must be 1) not readily accessible and 2) securely encased. Not readily accessible means it is not located in a position that can be accessed and fired in a very quick manner. Securely encased means that it must be in a container with a latching mechanism, i.e. glove box with latch, or in the box it was purchased in, or in a holster with a snap band, or in a zippered pouch. Obviously if it were in a zippered pouch and on your dash, it is readily accessible. 

Here is the text from the Florida Statutes: 

FS 790.25
(5) POSSESSION IN PRIVATE CONVEYANCE.--Notwithstanding subsection (2), it is lawful and is not a violation of s. 790.01 for a person 18 years of age or older to possess a concealed firearm or other weapon for self-defense or other lawful purpose within the interior of a private conveyance, without a license, if the firearm or other weapon is securely encased or is otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use. Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm other than a handgun anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use. Nothing herein contained shall be construed to authorize the carrying of a concealed firearm or other weapon on the person. This subsection shall be liberally construed in favor of the lawful use, ownership, and possession of firearms and other weapons, including lawful self-defense as provided in s. 776.012. 

FS 790.01
(16) "Readily accessible for immediate use" means that a firearm or other weapon is carried on the person or within such close proximity and in such a manner that it can be retrieved and used as easily and quickly as if carried on the person. 

(17) "Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access. 


Most people still think the so called "3 step rule" applies in Florida. They did away with that rule in favor of the above.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks John! Pretty much what I thought, but nice to know for sure.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Like said before, I treat my gun like my American Express card...."Don't leave home without it"

I have a permit but leave it behind (the gun) when on someone's boat and launching from a military base. I always ask the captain about carrying it aboard. No reason to kill snakes or the sort unless there is a need for protection.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mossberg Marine Defender with Remington 870. Either one a good choice with Hornady personal defense rounds. Slight edge to the Mossy due to the finish. Keep out of reach of children!!!

Edit- Ditto on the Pelican cases. An excellent choice- waterproof and they float.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/10/2008)*Never leave home without it. :usaflag


I second that motion!!! You never know. :blownaway


----------

